# Natural stacks



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Hoping these are good enough lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I think he is a very handsome boy. :wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I will give you what it was like at the show..But, my critique is very novice. Nice young male of average bone, nice dark mask , body of average pigment, nice angulation behind, flat withered, slight weak back, probably moves on forehand. Straight in front, nice lenght of croup, low tail set. Nice , long tail. Overall, presents a nice picture.. ..and we all know he has a nice temperament and is well -loved. 

So, hopefully you are not offended.! I am just learning, and could be way off base, but I know you are just dying for someone to critique him. He makes a very handsome dog! The things I pointed out are what the judges use to make key critiques on their conformation to keep the breed looking its best!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Absolutely no knowledge of judging, but he is a great looking guy!!!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

looks a LOT like my dog so what else can i say but perfect.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He looks like a whole new dog


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Awe thank you guys for the nice compliments! 




ponyfarm said:


> I will give you what it was like at the show..But, my critique is very novice. Nice young male of average bone, nice dark mask , body of average pigment, nice angulation behind, flat withered, slight weak back, probably moves on forehand. Straight in front, nice lenght of croup, low tail set. Nice , long tail. Overall, presents a nice picture.. ..and we all know he has a nice temperament and is well -loved.
> 
> So, hopefully you are not offended.! I am just learning, and could be way off base, but I know you are just dying for someone to critique him. He makes a very handsome dog! The things I pointed out are what the judges use to make key critiques on their conformation to keep the breed looking its best!


Haha yes, it has been killing me that I haven't been able to get a good critique on him. I'm trying to learn, too. I agree with you about the weak back, but I cant figure why. Is it a little to long? Thats what I'm thinking. 
His color is actually hard to get on camera. He always looks more "gray" when in person, the gray is black. I guess its because he has a light undercoat. Here's a picture that sort of shows his color a little better...
Thank you for your critique!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I will try to remember to look again either later or tomorrow. I am dealing with a migraine.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh no. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, love his head .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers, dips behind the withers, croup is slightly steep and should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear, upper arm should be longer. Hard to see his feet the way he is standing. I would like to see a better head and stronger lower jaw. Eyes could be darker. Color is OK.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

lhczth said:


> High withers, dips behind the withers, croup is slightly steep and should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear, upper arm should be longer. Hard to see his feet the way he is standing. I would like to see a better head and stronger lower jaw. Eyes could be darker. Color is OK.


Thank you!! 

Any idea what causes that dip behind his withers? Here is another picture where you can see his feet.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> *Any idea what causes that dip behind his withers?* Here is another picture where you can see his feet.


Here you go, courtesy of Wildo;
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/189651-dip-t11-anticlinal-vertebra-understanding-topline.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would like to see slightly tighter feet. Funny, this is something the judge never commented on at the show. 

Try stacking him a bit more naturally without the head up so high. When the head is up in such an unnatural position it tends to cause the back to sag or drop (does the same in horses when the position is forced instead of developed through training). He also is not built to carry his head that high.


----------

